# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Devoradores de halimeda

## João M Monteiro

Alguém conhece um animal que faça o serviço convenientemente ?

Na negativa, há candidatos à criação laboratorial de um bicho reef-safe que se alimente de halimeda ? (não estou a falar em "petiscar", mas em comer mesmo)  

Estou a ficar realmente farto da praga !

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva João

http://www.imbc.gr/biblio_serv/embs/X0028_39.html

Este ouriço-do-mar _Clypeaster rosaceus_ (Nome comum: Fat Sea Biscuit= Biscoito/Bolacha Gordo/a do Mar )parece reunir "competências" alimentares para tal tarefa "gastronómica", mas poderá não ser seguro :SbQuestion2: !

_Clypeaster rosaceus_ - Imagens
http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

Artigo descritivo (Inglês e Espanhol)
http://striweb.si.edu/bocas_database...ls.php?id=1248

Imagem
http://fac.hsu.edu/engmanj/jamaica2002/Clypeaster.jpg

http://fac.hsu.edu/engmanj/jamaica2002/Clyporal.jpg

Descritivo de algas calcareas com referencia a este ouriço-do-mar
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/alg...a/aa122900.htm

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/hal...edai_Algae.htm

Depois temos este nudibrânqueo ou sacoglossan http://www.seaslugforum.net/factsheet.cfm?base=sacofeed http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleptoplasty que é um sério candidato para se alimentar de Halimeda, a_ Elisya tuca_ que até mimetiza a Halimeda e tem cloroplastos no corpo, dado ser um _Kleptoplasto_, ou seja, um animal que "Rouba plastos" neste caso, cloroplastos que ingere comendo a Halimeda e integra no seu corpo onde continuam a funcionar efectuando a fotossíntese se bem percebi.

e este nudibrânquio _Elysiella pusilla_ alimenta-se também de halimeda

http://www.seaslugforum.net/showall.cfm?base=elystuca 

http://www.seaslugforum.net/showall.cfm?base=elystuca

http://www.seaslugforum.net/display.cfm?id=10330

http://www.aims.gov.au/pages/reflib/...es/bb-08g.html

Agora onde se vai desencantar isto...é que pode ser mais complicado, mas existe, ponto assente. O Nudibrânqueo talvez fosse melhor opção, mais específico, mais seguro em principio para o resto do sistema.

Para já foi o que encontrei, logo procuro mais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## João M Monteiro

Grande Pedro,

Como sempre, uma verdadeira enciclopédia ao serviço da comunidade Reefforum. Obrigado !

Quanto ao ouriço, tenho as mesmas reservas que tu, ao que acrescento o facto de ter lido nos links que facultaste que passa a maior parte do tempo no substracto, aimentando-se da halimeda que aí encontra e não tanto na que está na rocha (meu problema)

Já agora, quanto a ouriços, tenho lá dois: um _Diadema setosum_ (bastante grande, com espinhos de cerca de 15-20cms) e um _Mespilla globulus_. Comem bastante micro-alga (e coralina) mas não tocam na halimeda.

Quanto às _Elysias_, além de muito difíceis de arranjar, são tão pequenas que além de ter que arranjar muitas para poderem controlar a praga, teria sempe problemas de sucção nas bombas de circulação.

Se se arranjasse um peixinho (que não um peixe-papagaio, naturalmente...) é que era boa ideia.

Tenho prevista a introdução de mais um peixe no aquário, inclinando-me para o _Siganus magnifica_, mas não apesar de ser um excelente "algueiro", não me parece que se vire para as halimeda

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva João
Tenho noção da dificuldade de obtenção do referido nudibrânqueo que no entanto pelo que tenho lido será bastante abundante em relação directa com a abundância da Halimeda na natureza. No entanto a Halimeda é uma verdadeira "artista" na arte de se proteger e propagar como se pode ler neste artigo muito interessante de um conjunto de artigos sobre a Hlimeda

elo (link) para os artigos todos
http://www.aims.gov.au/pages/reflib/...ges/bb-08.html

o elo (link) sobre a forma de protecção que tem a Halimeda contra alguívoros 
http://www.aims.gov.au/pages/reflib/...es/bb-08e.html

a Janela virtual


como se pode ler, a alga vai dar luta e tem componentes tóxicos, 




> _Halimeda_ also produces two chemicals which are believed to act in deterring  predators; *halimedatrial* and *halimedatetraacetate*. Both of these chemicals have  been demonstrated to deter feeding by tropical, herbivorous fishes in aquarium  assays (Paul, 1985) and form an active defence in conjunction with  calcification. Younger _ Halimeda_ plants and newly produced segments, which are  not heavily calcified, contain halimedatrial, the more potent feeding deterrent,  while older segments tend to contain the less potent halimedatetraacetate (Hay _  et al_., 1988; Paul and Van Alstyne, 1988).




por isso há que prever carvão super activado e outros meios para retirar restos dissolvidos de pedaços "avariados" de Halimeda.

Mais um artigo
http://www.oceanexplorer.noaa.gov/ex...l_meadows.html

aqui há de facto um bom exemplo de um animal que come com gosto a Halimeda, mas obviamente que não serve para o teu sistema, uma tartaruga marinha :EEK!:  :SbSourire:  _Chelonia mydas_, mas fica a informação apenas e o artigo:

http://www.turtles.org/limu/limu.htm

http://www.turtles.org/whoswho.htm

Mais logo vou pesquisar melhor para ver se dou com um "peixito" que goste de mastigar esses "vegetais crocantes" quais "bolachinhas" ricas em cálcio :SbSourire: ... :SbSalut: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

A simples poda é uma tarefa assim tão ingrata?

Mauricio

----------


## João M Monteiro

Maurício,

Tenho vindo a podar há alguns meses. Agora após ter voltado de férias, tenho dessa alga por quase toda a rocha, "encrustada" no meio e à volta dos corais.

Podando só...não está fácil

----------


## Mauricio Foz

João,
Entendo. :yb677:  
Algas como exportadores de nutrientes são uma excelente ferramenta e neste caso passaram a ser um problema devido a seu desenvolvimento.
O engraçado é que vejo muitas pessoas que gostariam de reproduzir esta alga e encontram imensa dificuldade.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Mauricio




> Algas como exportadores de nutrientes são uma excelente ferramenta e neste caso passaram a ser um problema devido a seu desenvolvimento.
> O engraçado é que vejo muitas pessoas que gostariam de reproduzir esta alga e encontram imensa dificuldade.


Tenho ideia que a halimeda não é exportadora de nutrientes! A única coisa que ela consome é cálcio, uma vez que é uma alga calcarea, tal como a coralina.

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - João - guarda um bocado para mim (calculo que não seja um problema!!!) para o meu aqua de peixes.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está descansado Diogo... Tenho lá de 2 tipos: de folha grande e pequena (possivelmente, _ H. micronesica_ e _H. tuna_  ou _copiosa_, respectivamente)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João  :Olá: 

Talvez estas duas...não?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: ra Viva novamente
De facto está difícil encontrar bicharada que aprecie Halimeda para além dos que já mencionei. Encontrei porém mais um artigo muito interessante onde até se pode ver as várias espécies e de onde se pode ler o abaixo citado que dá conta do facto de poucos animais se alimentarem da alga em causa

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-04/nftt/index.php




> The presence of gigantic unmolested meadows                      of _Halimeda_ in the Great Barrier Reef indicates that                      they are distasteful to potential grazers, or perhaps repel                      herbivores in some fashion. Both of those presumptions have                      been proven true. The plants' calcareous nature makes them                      a less appetizing meal to grazing fish such as surgeonfishes                      than more succulent algae. _Halimeda_ go a step further                      to ward off aragonite-munching herbivores, such as parrotfish,                      by synthesizing noxious and potentially toxic secondary metabolites.                      The aptly named halimedatrial and halimedatetraacetate are                      diterpenoid compounds that appear to give _Halimeda_                      an extremely noxious taste and could prove toxic in large                      quantities (Paul and vanAlstyne 1988). Some of the few predators                      that threaten _Halimeda_ are the chloroplast-thieving                      sacoglossan slugs. Lettuce slugs steal chloroplasts from algae,                      killing or damaging the algae and rendering themselves photosynthetic.                      _Halimeda_ are vulnerable to this robbery, but have developed,                      perhaps inadvertently, a defense against even this type of                      grazing. The chloroplasts of the green tissue, which are normally                      clustered near the surface of the thallus, migrate more deeply                      into the tissue at night, leaving little for a marauding slug                      to pilfer (Drew 1990).


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Eu não li.. vi mesmo... um dos meus Mithraculus sculptus a comer halimeda.
O facto é que quando os niveis de cálcio estão elevados, não lhe conseguem dar vazão ao crescimento.

----------


## Julio Macieira

encontrei a prova

----------


## Cesar Pinto

um só nao nao dá vazao, mas e se introduzi-se varios ( 5/6 )?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> um só nao nao dá vazao, mas e se introduzi-se varios ( 5/6 )?


O problema, César... é que eles gostam de variar a alimentação, e acropora faz parte do cardápio  :SbPoiss: 

Foram introduzidos 2 e um deles felizmente ja o consegui passar para a sump.

----------


## João M Monteiro

São essas mesmas, Júlio.

Os Mithrax comem-nas, de facto (no Nano, também vi isso). Mas tinham que ser bastantes ou muito grandes e isso podia ser complicado

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Olá Mauricio
> 
> 
> 
> Tenho ideia que a halimeda não é exportadora de nutrientes! A única coisa que ela consome é cálcio, uma vez que é uma alga calcarea, tal como a coralina.
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo, 

O artigo da reefkeeping (link do Pedro Nuno Ferreira), que acabo de ler na diagonal, diz que a halimeda também é exportadora de nutrientes, fazendo essa função tão bem como a caulerpa.

O problema que apresenta - como referiste - é o seu grande consumo de cálcio, em competição com os corais.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Mais um artigo onde mais uma vez surge o tal nudibrânqueo como predador por excelencia da Halimeda

http://www.freakinfucus.co.uk/feat/h...limeda_def.htm

aqui novas espécies de peixes descobertas em bancos de halimeda, quem sabe talvez um destes lhes dê umas dentaditas

http://www.austmus.gov.au/fishes/abo...h/halimeda.htm

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...y.php?id=15013

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spec...ang=Portuguese

_ http://fishbase.mnhn.fr/Summary/Spec...y.php?id=53239
_
não, pelas descrições acima, não "funcionam" a Halimeda mas gostam de viver entre a Halimeda.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> O engraçado é que vejo muitas pessoas que gostariam de reproduzir esta alga e encontram imensa dificuldade.


Eu fui um destes ! Nao sei o que estava pensando naquele tempo quando a introduziu, mas o facto foi que durou pouco tempo. :Coradoeolhos:  

Joao nao vejo outra opcao alem de remocao manual. Mesmo que o Minthrax possa comer nao vai ser o sufeciente para controlar-la especialmente se ja esta a sufocar os corais.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Diogo, eu entendo que uma coralinea e a macro-alga halimeda são absolutamente diferentes.
Não conheço profundamente nenhuma das duas, mas vou procurar me informar.
Julian Sprung sugere o uso dos peixes da familia dos Tangs como herbivoros capazes de se alimentar da halimeda. 
Segundo ele:
"Palatable to some herbivores. This alga blooms in aquariums under good water quality conditions, and it seems to have a positive effect on water quality, though it may shade and smother corals.
Reduce nitrate level. Removal by hand, herbivores. Surgeonfish, Angelfish, Diadema urchin."

Pelo menos um consolo, a agua é de boa qualidade.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Pelo menos um consolo, a agua é de boa qualidade.


Pois... 

mas não é preciso uma qualidade tão boa assim  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Olá
Ficou evidente por mais do que uma vez neste post, as grandes "qualidades " da    Há  ali  media ,Aquários com bons níveis de cálcio,estética imbatível,duas variantes fácilmente acessíveis (também tenho... :Icon Cry:  ) dando o tom verde alface natural entre corais de cores esquisitas,são resistentes,têm poucos predadores naturais,sendo o mais eficaz "a mão humana" que por esta altura do ano anda cansada...e a precisar de Férias,ou vinda de Férias!
 Quando morre incorpora calcio da mais elevada qualidade no areão...a água...uma maravilha :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  
Quando não os podes derrotar...ressalta-lhes as "qualidades" :SbOk5:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Diogo, eu entendo que uma coralinea e a macro-alga halimeda são absolutamente diferentes.
> Não conheço profundamente nenhuma das duas, mas vou procurar me informar.
> Julian Sprung sugere o uso dos peixes da familia dos Tangs como herbivoros capazes de se alimentar da halimeda. 
> Segundo ele:
> "Palatable to some herbivores. This alga blooms in aquariums under good water quality conditions, and it seems to have a positive effect on water quality, though it may shade and smother corals.
> Reduce nitrate level. Removal by hand, herbivores. Surgeonfish, Angelfish, Diadema urchin."
> 
> Pelo menos um consolo, a agua é de boa qualidade.


Maurício,

O Diadema não lhes toca. Pelo menos o meu, que já é bem grande !

Carlos,

Essas vantagens existem, mas há desvantagens (também) evidentes: "abafa" os corais e, segundo um artigo que o Roberto Pacheco aqui colocou em tempos, pode ser altamente tóxica para os corais.

Além de que... é muita chata !

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá João
Eu já tive dessa alga no meu aquário e o que eu vi (na altura não tinha refrigerador ligado), é que com o aumento de temperatura, ela morre, o aquário chegou +- aos 28º e ela acabou por morrer, digo-te também que a quantidade que tinha era muito pouca.
Um Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Paulo,

A minha resiste.

Quando voltei de férias ao final do dia de Sábado, reparei que a empregada se tinha esquecido de fechar a janela do "fish-room" e o A/C estava a "trabalhar para a atmosfera" (esteve assim, pelo menos, desde 4ª f)... A temperatura estava nos 28.7 e, provavelmente deve ter estado mais alta ainda nos períodos mais quentes do dia.

E a halimeda lá estava... muito frondosa e viçosa.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aproveito para relembrar que a Halimeda ao perecer pode libertar substancias toxicas. PF analisem melhor os artigos que coloquei.




> ra Viva novamente
> De facto está difícil encontrar bicharada que aprecie Halimeda para além dos que já mencionei. Encontrei porém mais um artigo muito interessante onde até se pode ver as várias espécies e de onde se pode ler o abaixo citado que dá conta do facto de poucos animais se alimentarem da alga em causa
> 
> http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-04/nftt/index.php
> 
>  	Citação:
>  	 	 		 			 				Colocada por *ReefKeeping - Halimeda: The Cactus Algae*
> _ The presence of gigantic unmolested meadows                      of Halimeda in the Great Barrier Reef indicates that they are distasteful to potential grazers, or perhaps repel herbivores in some fashion. Both of those presumptions have been proven true. The plants' calcareous nature makes them a less appetizing meal to grazing fish such as surgeonfishes than more succulent algae. Halimeda go a step further to ward off aragonite-munching herbivores, such as parrotfish, by synthesizing noxious and potentially toxic secondary metabolites. The aptly named halimedatrial and halimedatetraacetate are diterpenoid compounds that appear to give Halimeda an extremely noxious taste and could prove toxic in large quantities (Paul and vanAlstyne 1988). Some of the few predators that threaten Halimeda are the chloroplast-thieving sacoglossan slugs. Lettuce slugs steal chloroplasts from algae, killing or damaging the algae and rendering themselves photosynthetic. Halimeda are vulnerable to this robbery, but have developed, perhaps inadvertently, a defense against even this type of grazing. The chloroplasts of the green tissue, which are normally clustered near the surface of the thallus, migrate more deeply into the tissue at night, leaving little for a marauding slug to pilfer (Drew 1990)._


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Estou quase que definitivamente chegando a conclusão de que o melhor mesmo é a poda manual e remoção imediata.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Que remédio...

----------

